# Any Mushroom Growers Here?



## Iron Head (Apr 13, 2011)

I started some ####take plugs in Alder logs last spring and I'm expecting some mushrooms to come out this spring.
So far I have nothing but dark ends on the logs so it's a good sign.
####take suppose to do really well in Oak so if I get some in the Alder, I will switch to Oak this year. 
Anybody doing home grown shrooms here?


----------



## banshee67 (Apr 14, 2011)

Iron Head said:


> I started some ####take plugs in Alder logs last spring and I'm expecting some mushrooms to come out this spring.
> So far I have nothing but dark ends on the logs so it's a good sign.
> ####take suppose to do really well in Oak so if I get some in the Alder, I will switch to Oak this year.
> Anybody doing home grown shrooms here?


 
how do you like the censorship ? cute huh :msp_smile:


----------



## betterbuilt (Apr 14, 2011)

I plugged some log for a client and they took about a year and a half to get the first mushroom. I used White Oak and I didn't do any sealing. They say they are getting more mushrooms then they can keep up with. I've been thinking about doing some of my own.


----------



## Iron Head (Apr 14, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> how do you like the censorship ? cute huh :msp_smile:


 
Priceless! And I purposely pronounce it that way talking to people too.


----------



## Mntn Man (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't think I have ever even eaten pooptake mushrooms before. Sounds interesting trying to grow them yourself. I may look into it.

I have seen sites on the web for growing morels. I would like to try that sometime, also. Maybe I could find them if I knew where they are going to come up.


----------



## David (saltas) (Apr 16, 2011)

some links you might find help full

Gardening Australia - Fact Sheet: Growing Shiitake Mushrooms

- Agroforestry


----------



## Iska3 (Apr 16, 2011)

I just received my Pearl Oyster Plug Spawn and the Shiitake Plug Spawn last week. We cut a few White Oak logs the other day so once the logs age for another week I'll inject the plugs and cover the holes with cheese wax. Some say it takes 6 to 8 months before you see any results. I'll see how it works out.. 

Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## vermont (Apr 25, 2011)

where do you get the plugs?


----------



## Iron Head (Apr 25, 2011)

vermont said:


> where do you get the plugs?


 
Fungi Perfecti: the finest mushroom products for home and garden, farm and forest, people and planet


----------



## Iska3 (Apr 26, 2011)

I got my plugs and Cheese Wax from here. Very fast shipping, well packed. Nice bunch to work with. 



Shiitake Plug Spawn--100 Plugs-Fungi Perfecti


----------

